# attack of the clones!



## sithious (Nov 5, 2001)

have you seen the trailer for star wars episode 2 yet?
argh, i can hardly wait! i want it to be may 2002 now!
just wanted to let everyone know ...  

by the way, you can download the trailer here (by ctrl-clicking)


----------



## RacerX (Nov 5, 2001)

It looks sooooo cool! I saw it when my wife and I went to see Mosters, Inc. this afternoon (which was also great I might add). I had a ton of fun trying to figure out things before the last one, this looks even better. The trailer looked like it had lots of clues. I'll have to get the quicktime movie of it and pick it apart. I love this stuff!!!


----------



## sithious (Nov 5, 2001)

yeah ... it's great! and tons of details ... i downloaded the fullscreen version, looped it and watched it for ages trying to figure out various bits and pieces ... is it stormtroopers marching into the ship or is it battle droids? or ... clones?

and slave1, boba fett's ship! and jango fett looks exactly like boba (hardly surprising if you've read the spoilers, but anyway...  )

yippieee!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 5, 2001)

I have yet to see
* return of teh Jedi (in its entirety)
and
* Episode I 

I am gonna see teh preview for episode II tomorrow at apple.com.


Has anyone seen "the one" with Jet Li ?


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 6, 2001)

They have the Episode 2 trailer at http://www.apple.com/trailers !


----------



## jdog (Nov 6, 2001)

Is that all there is right now?  I guess the darth vader breathing means we will find out why he turns in this movie.

-jdog


----------



## Jadey (Nov 6, 2001)

Although I'm looking forward to seeing the movie, I'd have to say this trailer was very dull. If I didn't want to watch it already, this wouldn't make me want to see the movie.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 6, 2001)

I don't know, but it looks like we have a possible identity of Palpatine's replacement for Darth Maul from this trailer. Didn't Yoda say something like "... my own Jedi Councel where I was betrayed." in Empire?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 7, 2001)

I just tried to view the "LARGE" trailer and it told me I needed QT5 PRO!!!!


----------



## Jadey (Nov 7, 2001)

Yes. Quite a few have required QT5 Pro for the largest size. The smaller two are accessible by unregistered quicktime.

I'm gonna use this thread to spread my theory that Anakin's mom is completely evil. Watch Episode I again thinking about this, and you'll get it too.. there are just too many lingering shots on her at just the wrong moment that hints to it. Anakin isn't the virgin birth.. my theory: he's the emperor's son. We're gonna see another "Luke I'm your father" type scene in a future movie.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Nov 7, 2001)

I think I will wait till all teh prequels are out on DVD, then get the complete box set and have a starwars marathon


----------



## jdog (Nov 7, 2001)

I think anakins mother is going to be killed and that will drive him to the dark side!  

What do ya think?

-jdog


----------



## RacerX (Nov 7, 2001)

Wait a minute, I don't have QT 5 Pro, and I watched the large version (and saved it). Anyway, I think that Mace Windu is Darth Maul's replacement for this movie. I like the theory about Anakin being Palpatine's son though.


----------



## sithious (Nov 7, 2001)

... mace windu is darth maul's replacement?
*lol* ... nice one, racerx! 
yoda is the emperor! 

to download the trailer just follow the link in my post...  ought to work with any version of quicktime ... i've got pro, so i can't say for certain, but if it worked for racerx, it should work for anyone, shouldn't it?


----------



## RacerX (Nov 7, 2001)

I was using 9.2 at the time, but I haven't had the need to upgrade to pro yet.

It is a theory, I could be wrong. And then again...


----------



## Red Phoenix (Nov 7, 2001)

That is an interesting theory, if I'm reading you right. I think it'd be cooler if Yoda temporarily snapped, though.


----------



## Captain Code (Nov 8, 2001)

That has to be about the lamest trailer I've ever seen!


----------



## sithious (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *It is a theory, I could be wrong. And then again... *



no, you're definately wrong, racerx ...  the replacement for darth maul in episode 2 is going to be a character called count dooku, played by christopher lee... 
check theforce.net here for a list of characters so far known to be in epsiode 2...


----------



## RacerX (Nov 8, 2001)

Oh.. okay.

I yield to the jedi's superior knowledge (plus I can see that in the image). I remember a long time ago someone said that Lee's part was going top be one of the future organizers of the rebellion. I guess that has changed.


----------



## sithious (Nov 9, 2001)

... well, whoever said that was sort of right in a way ...  as far as i understand so far (you never know how much of it is misinformation that lucas is launching to wind us all up ...  ) count dooku used to be a jedi and organizes a rebellion against the republic, so there we are again: one man's terrorist is the other's rebel ... so he does end up an organizer of the rebellion, if not of the rebellion we support ...


----------



## RacerX (Nov 9, 2001)

Wow, Admiral was right! I install Windows ME on a system I was setting up for a client today, installed Quicktime 5, and tried to watch the large trailer. I got a message telling me I needed QT Pro to view that versions. What is up with that? I don't have Pro here, why didn't I get the same warning?


----------

